

Julia: Abstraction in Technical Computing - tosh
https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis

======
tosh
Direct link to the PhD thesis:
[https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/blob/master/main.p...](https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/blob/master/main.pdf)

Context: Jeff Bezanson is one of the designers of Julia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_\(programming_language\)))

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554721)

